
Watch Now: Live Feed of Total Lunar Eclipse - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/lunar-eclipse-webcast/
======
Shenglong
There's something eerily beautiful about a red moon. I was lucky enough to see
one of these live a few years ago.

